# Buck for lease?



## suzanne (Aug 20, 2009)

I am looking for a ND buck for lease for my ND doe. Does anyone have any suggestions? I live in SW Washington state. Ideally he would come to stay for a month or so and breed my doe when she comes into heat. We have leased a buck for the last two seasons but the person we leased from doesn't have bucks anymore.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know of any breeders if SW but good luck on finding one  Do you know of anyone near you that does AI and could AI your doe(s) for you?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I am in the gorge! In White Salmon, WA

you can look at my guys @ www.kksnowdnacres.net

If you are interested let me know. Maybe we can work something out?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like to look at leasing a buck next time too... I just spent 150.00 to breed 2 does..and I still have one more to do in a couple more months! How much is it to lease a buck? I could buy one for about 100 around here..


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I would be VERY careful buying a buck for a 100.00
Remember your buck makes the herd! You usually get what you pay for :wink: That may not be a bad thing depending on what you are breeding for?


----------

